# effective lice treatment for pregnant does?



## mtmom75

A few weeks ago I asked about flaky skin on one of my does. I suspected she might have lice, but I couldn't find anything on her. I've been giving her flax seeds and wheat germ oil in case it was just dry skin, and I don't know if that's helped. But now for the last few days all my goats are itchy. They're constantly rubbing against the fences and reaching around to chew at their sides ugh. I'd like to treat them for lice, but I'm not sure what I can use on them since 3 of the 4 are pregnant. I have some DE. Should I just sprinkle it on them? Is there anything stronger that's safe to use when they're pregnant? Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## liz

Tractor Supply carries a dust by the name of Python...it is safe and effective, with any dust however...including DE, it's important to get it to the skin for it to work.


----------



## goathiker

I prefer to use CyLence. It's safe for pregnent does, young kids, and has no milk withdrawl. Anything powder here would just get washed off in the rain.


----------



## dobe627

I use the python dust too


----------



## Tenacross

goathiker said:


> I prefer to use CyLence. It's safe for pregnent does, young kids, and has no milk withdrawl. Anything powder here would just get washed off in the rain.


+1
You only need about 5cc for a full grown goat. Part the hair on their back and squirt it on. So simple a cave man like me can do it. 
It's not that expensive either.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Tenacross said:


> goathiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use CyLence. It's safe for pregnent does, young kids, and has no milk withdrawl. Anything powder here would just get washed off in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> You only need about 5cc for a full grown goat. Part the hair on their back and squirt it on. So simple a cave man like me can do it.
> It's not that expensive either.
Click to expand...

I ordered Cylence from a local feed store, hoping to pick it up tomorrow. I've never used it before. You say 5cc, is there a particular weight for that? How young can you put it on kids and a recommended dosage? I have heard it's really good stuff, but haven't grasped what the dosage should be.

We've been using the Permectrin II mixed with water in a spray bottle, it works pretty good, but from what everyone here has said it lasts much longer. But if someone can't get Cylence, definitely check for Permectrin II it's inexpensive, and very affective.


----------



## DDFN

I am a big fan of DE and CyLence. Every time a new goat gets here I always (no matter if I see any signs or not) dust them with DE and repeat at 2 weeks. I still dust the bedding every other day until 3 weeks. With CyLence 1 cc per 25 lbs and repeat at 3 weeks. DE will dry the skin out a bit so be prepared to condition your goats skin if you have to over use DE. I always wear a mask and gloves when dusting to help keep my throat/lungs from getting rough and the gloves helps keep my hand from getting to dry as I dust and rub the power into the coat. We always used CyLence at the vet clinic and it is very safe, but I still wear gloves when using it as well. 

Hope this helps. I know everyone is going to be a little different in their routines.


----------



## HoosierShadow

DDFN said:


> I am a big fan of DE and CyLence. Every time a new goat gets here I always (no matter if I see any signs or not) dust them with DE and repeat at 2 weeks. I still dust the bedding every other day until 3 weeks. With CyLence 1 cc per 25 lbs and repeat at 3 weeks. DE will dry the skin out a bit so be prepared to condition your goats skin if you have to over use DE. I always wear a mask and gloves when dusting to help keep my throat/lungs from getting rough and the gloves helps keep my hand from getting to dry as I dust and rub the power into the coat. We always used CyLence at the vet clinic and it is very safe, but I still wear gloves when using it as well.
> 
> Hope this helps. I know everyone is going to be a little different in their routines.


Thanks! How young do you think it's safe to use Cylence? Just wondering, as I'd like to treat them as soon as they are old enough. I haven't noticed any lice, but the vet found a dead one on our buck when we took him in last month, so I'm trying to stay on top of everyone. 
I can't wait until summer so I can spray the barn out real good! I haven't noticed any more issues, but it's that time of year....


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow: CyLence says it is safe for all ages and has no milk withdrawal time. I myself have never used it on any kids under 4 weeks though, but in most cases kids were 6 weeks old. That's just me though. Just be sure to dose correctly 1 cc to 25 lbs. So if you got little ones dose as close as you can. I am OCD on being safe. I have never had any issue with using it before. Most of the breeds we dosed at the clinic were bigger breeds like Nubians/boers/alpines etc. So if their is anybody out there with smaller breeds (if that's what you have), you may also want their input on age.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mtmom75

Thanks everyone! I bought some CyLence today, and I have DE, so I'm going to treat the goats with the Cylence and their bedding with the DE, and hopefully it'll help.


----------



## brenjude

dobe627 said:


> I use the python dust too


Do you know if Python kills all phases of the lice with one dose, or did you have to retreat after the initial application? If so, when? Thanks!


----------



## gschrader

The Cylence is measured on the bottle in ounces. How do you all measure out the cc's? A syringe?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. A syringe.


----------

